# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  The Way She Smiles (December song 2016)

## SilverBeat

This is my December 2016 song, I completed the final mix yesterday

The Way She Smiles -  Listen at - https://www.reverbnation.com/silverb...way-she-smiles

I never Saw her eyes
If I would have
I would have seen through the lies
She never let me in
If she would have
She would have Thought less to sin

Chorus

I really love the way she smiles
I really need the way it makes me feel inside
I'm gonna miss the way she smiles
I'm gonna miss the things she never had to hide, the good times

So many times I tried
Tried to reach out
To a love that must of died
So tender is the pain
When you love her
And you find your loves in vain

Repeat Chorus

So many ways she delights me
So many ways she excites me
But I can't ignore the rain

----------

